# homemade magnetic uncoupler



## hokie1525 (Jan 13, 2015)

Popsicle sticks and your basic magnets.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Interesting.

How do you use it?

Don


----------



## hokie1525 (Jan 13, 2015)

I lower it between the cars, wiggle it around a little, and the cars uncouple. There's one available in the Walthers catalogue for about $5 that's similar, albeit more professionally made than mine .


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Rix uncoupling tool, on sale now for $3.95 at Walthers.....


----------



## hokie1525 (Jan 13, 2015)

Old_Hobo said:


> Rix uncoupling tool, on sale now for $3.95 at Walthers.....


That's the one!

Mine on sale now for a buck and a half at Lowes, plus some left over glue and popsicle sticks from your kids' craft projects.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

I do have the rix tool, but don't use it, I made a thinner one out of styrene and rare earth magnets, 1/8 by 3/8, same as I used for under track uncoupling.. I found a smaller tool easier to use, but most times rather than look for it, just use a bamboo skewer... those I keep several of next to the fascia edge...


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Red to green panel indicator light circuits*

Hokie; 

Are you still interested in getting panel lights to switch colors when a track is selected and all the turnouts alined for that track? I have a couple of circuits that might help.

Regards:
Traction fan


----------



## hokie1525 (Jan 13, 2015)

traction fan said:


> Hokie;
> 
> Are you still interested in getting panel lights to switch colors when a track is selected and all the turnouts alined for that track? I have a couple of circuits that might help.
> 
> ...


I'm good there, but I am having other challenges. I'm posting something now...


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

My description was pretty good, huh? Problem with $3.95 at Walthers is that you'll pay twice that in shipping to get it .

And are we really going to go to great lengths to trumpet the cost savings of a couple of bucks on something you only need a few of (especially when 15 minutes of your time to assemble nullifies the cost savings)? There are places in this hobby to really save money with a do-it-yourself solution. Uncoupling tools isn't one of them (Don and I are touting the advantages of the home-made solution for reasons of simplicity, not cost).


----------

